# countries that ban the construction skyscraper.



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> In the issue of Paris, I think the skyscraper ban is only within the city centre. But there are still a few high-rises within the centre.


Tall buildings tend to be outside the historic 1eme arrondissement and the surrounding areas. Montparnasse is quite far away as is the congress tower :


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Tall buildings tend to be outside the historic 1eme arrondissement and the surrounding areas. Montparnasse is quite far away as is the congress tower :


Yes but Montparnasse is still within the city centre. Well I'm talking about the areas that are inside the boundary highway


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Yes but Montparnasse is still within the city centre. Well I'm talking about the areas that are inside the boundary highway


Technically Montparnasse isn't in the Paris core. It's somewhere in 13, 14, or 15 districts (I can't remember the exact one) and far enough from the historical buildings to not distract them. I'd say the city centre is the Louvre area + the islands where Paris was born.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Montparnasse is indeed in the Paris core. It's in the city proper !

Things are simple about Paris. During the 60's/70's, it was totally allowed to build highrise buildings inside Paris. Hence loads of towers, mainly residential, have been built at that period in Paris. Over 50 towers above 90m (300ft) have been built then in the city proper, including the Tour Montparnasse and the Hotel Concorde Lafayette. However, the program has been stopped at the end of the 70's because many people complained about those towers. Most of them were built in a brutalist style, and one can understand some found them ugly.

It's only then that a law has been voted banning construction of buildings above a height of 37 meters (122ft). That law, is still applying today, even if the Paris mayor, Delanoë, would like to get rid of it, some people in his coalition in Paris want to keep it (Mostly ecologists).

As for La Défense, it's indeed not located in the city proper, which explains why there's no height limit over there. What is true in La Défense is also true in most inner suburbs in Paris... and there are many projects emerging in Levallois, Issy, Neuilly, but also rumours in Pantin or St-Denis.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

malec said:


> Our country's tallest skyscraper isn't even half that height


Where are you from?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

In Peru I think that only Cuzco as a whole city has regulations about buildings height. In cities like Arequipa or Lima, regulations are applied in certain districts or areas.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Joel que said:


> hear that country such as Norway and Paris ban the construction of skyscraper.(or above 10 story height)aside from Norway,do any countries or cities has similiar law ?


Norway has no ban on skyscrapers, it's up to each municipal to decide what should be allowed built or not, and there are many highrise-proposals at the moment. But Oslo city parliament have decided that buildings over 12 floors should usually not be allowed in most of the city, unless the architects come up with some reports showing wind, shade-effects etc. Many highrises will be built in Bjørvika in the middle of Oslo, the first one is already under construction. The area will look something like this when finished









You can see all highrise projects, proposed, aproved and under construction in Norway here


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Tall buildings tend to be outside the historic 1eme arrondissement and the surrounding areas. Montparnasse is quite far away as is the congress tower :


The 1st arrondissement is not the only historic arrondissement of Paris. Actually, medieval Paris, i.e. the area that was already built-up during the Middle Ages, corresponds to the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th arrondissements. The 7th and 8th arrondissements became urbanized in the beginning of the 18th century. The 9th, 10th, 11th, and north of 12th became urbanized in the early 19th century. As for the area of Montparnasse, it was reached by urbanization around 1850 (or a little earlier). And as for the area of Porte Maillot, where there stands the tower of the business congress hall, it was reached by urbanization in the 1860s.

Before the annexation of 1860, when Napoleon III annexed the then indenpendent suburbs to the city of Paris, the area of Montparnasse was already inside the city of Paris. It was inside the then 11th arrondissement (the arrondissement of Saint-Germain-des-Prés). After the 1860 annexation it became part of the 14th arrondissement. I think most people would consider Montparnasse as belonging to the historic core of Paris. The Montparnasse Tower, after all, stands only 1,460 meters (1,600 yards) from the 11th-century church of Saint-Germain-des-Prés. As for the Porte Maillot, before the annexation of 1860 it belonged to the independent suburb of Neuilly (which still exists today). After the annexation it became part of the 17th arrondissement of Paris. The area of Porte Maillot was heavily bombed by the Germans during the Franco-Prussian War (1870-1871) and had to be rebuilt entirely after the war.

Photographs taken in 1871 showing the damages caused by German bombardment at Porte Maillot:


----------

